# being married to a workaholic



## preso (May 1, 2009)

As some of you may recall....

my husband is in his last years of work and padding his pension by working ( too much) so he will not have to get another job after retirement.
He often works 7 days a week... but it averages out to 6 days most often. 
I've noticed I'm starting to develop a shopping habit, nothing bad... but I do like to get out and the stores seem to be the only safe place to go during the day ( no parks or places like that as they are not safe where I live)
My habit is not anything real bad but I'm noticing I'm starting to collect more clothing than I can wear.

anyone else married to a workaholic?
what do you do? I should take up some other hobby but at a loss of what that would be !


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Tie him down. Literally! Call his office and say he's sick. Then do whatever you want to/with him. But keep him tied; otherwise he'll get up and leave.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

this may sound old timey, but try nitting or croshaing... (ever how you spell it) im only 21 and i enjoy sowing.. its just a past time makes the time past by quicker. im tossing hints at the hubby that i got a birthday/anniversary comin up, i want a sowing machine LOL.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

My husbands work just laid off a bunch of people and cut his hours back to 40 hours a week !

hahahha
now he can't be a workaholic.

This will last at least through the summer until they get 
new management as changes like this are very common these days.
So...
he now works a 40 hour week !


----------



## Roger136913 (Apr 29, 2009)

I was a workaholic, 70-80 hours a week, not having a day off for months. My Wife took the time with our Son, and took up baking more. She would make stuff 3 days a week for me to bring to work.
Though it hurt our marriage, we needed the money also.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I myself have never been a workaholic.

For one, its not my disposition and as far as money...
all my life I have been very good with money.

Not getting into debt was how I lived and I always had money
for what I needed.
Granted ... I never had big bucks from my job, but a 40 hour work week was always enough for me. When I was working I made over 80K a year
at 40 hours ( since I was about 30) , and that was enough for me.

With my husbands job, he makes at least that much too
and we have no debt, so it's plenty for us to live on his income. We plan to do this a few more years until he retires.


----------

